# BEWARE of this stringer!



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

First off i just bought a new stringer the other day and this was the second trip i had used it on. Went out Saturday evening in some WINDY conditions in west galveston bay only to get into a huge school of reds! Every cast i was hooking up for about 20min. And it was consistant action for an hour. Anyways, i limited on reds to 24in and got 1 flounder too...I was about ready to go in when i grabbed the stringer and the the washer that crimps the end together came off and all the fish got away. Fortunately were still very alive so im sure there pretty happy right now...lol

Decided to go out Sunday and take a friend, thinking we would have the same luck and we just couldnt find them. Caught undersized specks and reds but it was still fun. Saw a 5-6ft shark cruising in 1.5ft of water tried to get a pic but you can barely see the fin...

ive seen alot of pictures of guys with this same stringer so im just warning yall!


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

I just want to say that this stringer is designed so that you can release fish off the end of it by removing the washer. So this could have been my fault from not knowing this. The President of Comal Tackle has sent me a few of these stringers after viewing this thread. It really is nice to not have a stringer that gets tangled up, but still be careful with the washer, as i was unaware of this.

Good luck yall!


----------

